# stupid question, catching bait



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Stupid question I know. Do you catch small bream on r&r or with a net? Where?? I've tried bream fishing and didn't have much luck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I am the BEST at catching bream 3" and under!!
I usually catch mine on a small R&R or little fiberglass pole. Small fixed cork, small hook & little split shot. 1/2 worm about 18" deep. More fun than catching big ones!! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok sweet, that's kinda what I was thinking. I just thought little ones would be where big ones were and I definitely couldn't find big ones.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I know a couple of "secret" spots on land, if you need bait


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Just need a couple gallons diesel and wigglers


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Just need a couple gallons diesel and wigglers


Couple gallons?? Dang, sounds like I'd need a live well to get them home! But our disaster of a raised garden from last year has some STUD wigglers in it!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Just meant. It will take a couple gallons of fuel to get out there lol


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Most small ones are caught about 3' from the bank

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

traps work pretty good also for small ones. Sabiki rig tipped with whatever will pull up some along with shiners.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Josh all you have to do is let me know when you want to go and load up


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

R&R. I can catch 50 bluegills in under 30 minutes no prob


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> R&R. I can catch 50 bluegills in under 30 minutes no prob


For real !!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sure, are you planning on catfish ing with the bream? IMO and others may disagree, if your using them live, your way better off buying $10 worth of shad. In my trial and error bream make terrible cut bait as well. I've had decent luck on shrimp and whole dead crappie minnows and cut up shad

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

sure said:


> Ok sweet, that's kinda what I was thinking. I just thought little ones would be where big ones were and I definitely couldn't find big ones.


 Big bream are on the bottom most of the time.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Big bream are on the bottom most of the time.


Tight line"em


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

gastonfish said:


> Josh all you have to do is let me know when you want to go and load up


awesome scott thanks! I was hoping to take my bro out when he comes down in a few days but the baby will be arriving around the same time, so i might not be allowed to go play for a while lol.



Try'n Hard said:


> Sure, are you planning on catfish ing with the bream? IMO and others may disagree, if your using them live, your way better off buying $10 worth of shad. In my trial and error bream make terrible cut bait as well. I've had decent luck on shrimp and whole dead crappie minnows and cut up shad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


yep, i keep reading they make good bait for flatheads, and that the yellow river has some decent flatheads. i'm totally fine with buying bait! the new shop on Avalon is right on my way to anywhere so that would make things pretty easy.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out the bait selection on FCH
http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/bait-selection


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Check out the bait selection on FCH
> http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/bait-selection


Yeah man I read it, great job on the website by the way. Just needed some idea of where to find them. I've got everything I need when I get a chance to get out there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Check out the bait selection on FCH http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/bait-selection


 Great info! I don't target flatheads, so the bream thing cuts my chances of a 2 pound channel or blue, where the small shad / cut shad seems to catch everything Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

What are u doing with them? Sabiki rigs catch the crap out of the little ones.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

To become an above average flathead fisherman, you must 1st master the art of bream fishing. Catching up bait can sometimes be a lot of work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

